# Rimless Tanks Prices



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I was wondering how much they cost (market price) so we can compare what is a good deal. How much is it for:
Hagen
5g 25.99
9.5g 41.99
15.6g 56.99
21g 66.99
23.6g 91.99
31.3g 91.99
48.3g 229.99
58.1g 269.99
77g 359.99


Also, where can I get them?

I will be using this thread to let others know the price of rimless tanks as well, so those gaps for the prices will be filled by you guys


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

9.5 is $30 ...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I don't think I've seen (in a store here) any greater than a 15 or 16g tank trimless.

Your best bet for anything larger is to have it custom made.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

ya i think so...
there is like 20 gallon, i think....

but not higher...
if you want higher you have to use ADA?
but they are SUPER SUPER SUPER expansive...
but they are SUPER SUPER SUPER clear...OMG....OMG...OMG.....


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

killer007 said:


> 9.5 is $30 ...


Where do you get this price?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*glasscages.com*

I was looking for Glasscages USA company just few days ago and contacted them about 15g tank.
They told me that they could't ship it Canada. They might can ship smaller tanks, but I didn't asked.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

An ADA Mini-S (3 gallons) costs ~$50 CAD.



killer007 said:


> if you want higher you have to use ADA?
> but they are SUPER SUPER SUPER expansive...
> but they are *SUPER SUPER SUPER clear*...OMG....OMG...OMG.....


+1 (on bolded part).

Edit: Perhaps not the price range you were looking for


----------



## oshiet (Oct 23, 2009)

There's 2 local sources for custom made tanks. Miracles in Orangeville, and North American Fish Breeders in Scarborough. They both do starfire as well.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Where do you get this price?


its about 30 plus tax...so will be like 33 to 34 dollars....
i got it from http://www.menageriepetshop.com
I just setup another sulawesi shrimp tank...
i want to transfer all the sulawesi shrimp to this tank cuz it look more nicer...


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

oshiet said:


> There's 2 local sources for custom made tanks. Miracles in Orangeville, and North American Fish Breeders in Scarborough. They both do starfire as well.


I was trying to call *Miracles *. Phones don't work.
I wrote them an e-mail on Friday. No answers so far. Do they "alive"?


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> An ADA Mini-S (3 gallons) costs ~$50 CAD.
> 
> +1 (on bolded part).
> 
> Edit: Perhaps not the price range you were looking for


hahahhaah ya...
like 15 gallon ada tank its about 150 [email protected]@
and it just the tank [email protected]@


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

killer007 said:


> its about 30 plus tax...so will be like 33 to 34 dollars....
> i got it from http://www.menageriepetshop.com
> I just setup another sulawesi shrimp tank...
> i want to transfer all the sulawesi shrimp to this tank cuz it look more nicer...


I didn't know that Menagerie sells rimless aquariums 
I spend some much time there looking at fishes and plants that I might miss all the other stuff. Thank you.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahhaha ya you have to ask them...
they get it in the [email protected]@...

but it have black edge to it...
i take a picture for you...


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

I just setup today....
i still need a light for this tank...and maybe going to move the shrimps in tomorrow or tuesday


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

killer007 said:


> I just setup today....
> i still need a light for this tank...and maybe going to move the shrimps in tomorrow or tuesday


Don't be in a hurry. Cycle it well, wait until water parameters will be stable.

I read about a guy who got some water from his old tank every day and filled into a new tank. He did it for several weeks. He was trying to make the same environment in a new tank.

Do not forget that you have extremely fragile and rare livestock


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahahahh but you forgot i have 4 bottles of magic water
@[email protected] its really magical


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I was trying to call *Miracles *. Phones don't work.
> I wrote them an e-mail on Friday. No answers so far. Do they "alive"?


I tried contacting them a couple of months ago and never heard back from them - I left 2 or 3 phone messages and several emails, with no response.

So I don't know if they're still around or not.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*miraclesaquariums is alive!*



NVES said:


> I tried contacting them a couple of months ago and never heard back from them - I left 2 or 3 phone messages and several emails, with no response.
> 
> So I don't know if they're still around or not.


I've found another their phone number (*800-720-2782*), called and they are answered 
They told that they could give a price for a tank if I wrote all I need in *[email protected]* e-mail


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Hagen makes a few, but nobody seems to stock them. I'll check sizes and srp when I get to work...

Carmen


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Where to look at them?*

I'm interested in a places I can find rimless done tank by miraclesaquariums to look at them.
It there a "demo room" or a store that has these tanks?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't think anyone has mentioned it yet, but Hagen makes rimless tanks. You can ask any PJs to order it in for you. Not too bad prices. The 15G is $40 for example. Also they make rimless tanks up to 60G.

Harry


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Hagen rimless tanks...

Out of the 2010 catalogue, with SRP...

5g 25.99
9.5g 41.99
15.6g 56.99
21g 66.99
23.6g 91.99
31.3g 91.99
48.3g 229.99
58.1g 269.99
77g 359.99

Any store that carries Hagen products (Nutrafin, Aquaclear, Nutrience dog and cat food) should be able to order them, though some might need a deposit or prepaid if it's not regular stock in their store...


Carmen


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Hagen rimless tanks...
> 
> Out of the 2010 catalogue, with SRP...
> 
> ...


I've found a link with tank and it's sizes: http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/sub_category_psubtype.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=103&PSUBCAT=10301


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Finnex makes a nice rimless tank... but not sure where to get it either =/ its 4 gallons....

http://www.finnex.net/index.php?opt...=1&product_id=29&Itemid=61&vmcchk=1&Itemid=61


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

They have nice small trimless tanks at Lucky's and Aquapets. They are 2-5 gallon range for $15-20 IIRC.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Hagen makes a few, but nobody seems to stock them. I'll check sizes and srp when I get to work...
> 
> Carmen


menageriepetshop has [email protected]@
i just got one last week


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

carmenh said:


> Hagen rimless tanks...
> 
> Out of the 2010 catalogue, with SRP...
> 
> ...


I'm thinking this might be MSRP and the stores sell it for cheaper, cause I called and I know I was quoted $39.99 for the 15.6G.

Harry


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, they must be getting a volume discount or blowing them out! Or they're hoping customers will make it up by getting all their filters, gravel, etc there. The tank price is only a few bucks over the cost price!
Yes, what I listed was MSRP but I find a lot of stores go even higher on Hagen products, rarely lower...

Carmen



Harry Muscle said:


> I'm thinking this might be MSRP and the stores sell it for cheaper, cause I called and I know I was quoted $39.99 for the 15.6G.
> 
> Harry


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Harry Muscle said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned it yet, but Hagen makes rimless tanks. You can ask any PJs to order it in for you. Not too bad prices. The 15G is $40 for example. Also they make rimless tanks up to 60G.
> 
> Harry


Do they make tanks with transparent silicone?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I think its just a tank thing. I know Pj's and Bigals employees don't get a discount on tanks because they are or basically at cost already.

Not sure why thou, maybe the reasons you mentioned. lol Everything else however has a good mark up.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Most of the money aint for the tanks, it's the maintenance stuff that costs a ton filters, heaters, chemicals etc etc

Btw, im getting a 5 gal rimless for $10


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I buy from finnex if you want I can price them out. also I buy directly from all glass and perfecto also. And I am going to miracles soon for 20-30 tank lids so if you want one from them I could grab it for you.


thanks

john
519-897-1567


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Most of the money aint for the tanks, it's the maintenance stuff that costs a ton filters, heaters, chemicals etc etc
> 
> Btw, im getting a 5 gal rimless for $10


Can you share where your getting it from and if they have any more?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Do they make tanks with transparent silicone?


I believe it's all black silicone.

Harry


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Harry Muscle said:


> I believe it's all black silicone.
> 
> Harry


I talked to Menagerie today. They told that they ordered clear silicon tanks from Hagen and they will have the tanks in 3-5 weeks.
Black silicon rimless tanks are available there now.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I talked to Menagerie today. They told that they ordered clear silicon tanks from Hagen and they will have the tanks in 3-5 weeks.
> Black silicon rimless tanks are available there now.


OMG OMG OMG....
ah....i didn't know they have clear one...T.T....
i want clear one too...
mine its black @[email protected]


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

killer007 said:


> OMG OMG OMG....
> ah....i didn't know they have clear one...T.T....
> i want clear one too...
> mine its black @[email protected]


They *will* have them


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Miracles Aquariums*

Miracles Aquariums was contacted back to me today.

They are making rimless tanks with clear silicon too.
I asked for 15g tank and it would be about $95. It takes 2 weeks for them to make it. 
They can use starfire glass for it. It will increase the price to $15-$30

So, if someone interested, contact them.


----------

